# Zend deinstallieren!!



## timersen2004 (29. Nov. 2008)

Hi.

Wie kann ich die Zend Engine v2.2.0 deinstallieren? Habe ich dummer Weiße installiert -.- Google will nicht -.-

Gruß,
Timo


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Welche Linuxdisribution?


----------



## timersen2004 (18. Dez. 2008)

Mand. <<<<<<<<<


----------



## timersen2004 (27. Dez. 2008)

Es würde auch schon reichen wenn ich wüßte wie es auf SuSE 10.3 geht. Also falls jemand eine Idee hat immer her damit


----------



## timersen2004 (6. Feb. 2009)

Für Lösungsvorschläge bin ich immer noch dankbar, Problem besteht heute immer noch. SuSE 10.3.


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2009)

1) Schau mal in der php.ini nach, wahrscheinlich ganz am Ende.
2) Gibt es in den meisten Distributionen auch noch ein includes Verzeichchnis, wo eine erweiterte Konfigurtion stecken könnte.


----------



## timersen2004 (7. Feb. 2009)

OK. Aber was ist die gültige php.ini Datei wo die Änderungen echt übernommen werden? Habe 3 gefunden,
/etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
/etc/php5/cli/php.ini
/etc/php5/fastcgi/php.ini
kenne mich noch schlecht mit dem allgemeinen Aufbau von ISPConfig aus...


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2009)

Die php.ini hat mit ISPConfig erstmal nichts zu tun. Die sind von Deiner Linux Distribution und dwelche davon relevant ist, hängt davon ab wie Du PHP in Deinen vhosts eingebunden hast.


----------



## timersen2004 (7. Feb. 2009)

Ach so. Habe wenn ich mich korrekt erinnere PHP als _suPHP_ eingebunden, weil es Probleme mit den Rechten gab.*
edit:* ja setze den mod ein. in der datei _/etc/suphp.conf_ konnte ich nichts finden wo steht zend abstellen, also zumindestens nichts offensichtliches... in _/etc/apache2/conf.d/php5.conf _und in _/etc/apache2/conf.d/mod_suphp.conf_ auch nicht.


----------



## Till (7. Feb. 2009)

suphp.conf ist keine php Konfigurationsdatei. das was Du da durchgesehen hast sind die Konfigurationsdateien des apache Servers und diverser apache Module.

Wenn Du suphp einsetzt, dann ist die php.ini normalerweise:

/etc/php5/cgi/php.ini


----------



## timersen2004 (7. Feb. 2009)

Okay danke für den Hinweis, das suphp.conf keine php Konfigurationsdatei hab ich mir natürlich schon gedacht, aber ich dachte ich kuk besser mal alles durch


----------



## timersen2004 (7. Feb. 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> Wenn Du suphp einsetzt, dann ist die php.ini normalerweise:
> 
> /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini



Gibt es leider nicht nur:
/etc/php5/fastcgi/
/etc/php5/conf.d/
/etc/php5/cli/
/etc/php5/apache2/
in jedem Ordner befindet sich eine php.ini.
Ich nehme mal an das es dann /etc/php5/fastcgi/ ist, oder?

In der Datei /etc/php5/fastcgi/php.ini fand ich glücklicherweiße die Zeilen



```
;report_zend_debug = 0
```


und



```
; Enable compatibility mode with Zend Engine 1 (PHP 4.x)
zend.ze1_compatibility_mode = Off
```


* Kann es sein das Zend schon ausgeschaltet ist?* Kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, denn ein Script läuft mit _Zend_ nicht (deswegen wollte ich es deaktivieren) und es läuft eben nicht, glaube daher das es noch _on_ ist *gg*

Gruß,
timo


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2009)

Also zend selber ist erstmal der Name des PHP Kerns, ohne zend also kein PHP. Es gibt dazu sogenannte zend extensions, das sind ladbare erweiterungsmodule. Wie heißt denn ganz genau die zend Extension, die Du nachinstalliert hast und die Du wieder los werden möchtest.


----------



## timersen2004 (8. Feb. 2009)

Oh ach so, das wüßte ich auch gern, hab es vor über 2 Monaten installier  Finde leider keinen Hinweis darauf wie ich dies herausfinden könnte, deswegen frag ich jetzt einfach mal, Idee wie? 

gruß,
timo


----------



## Till (8. Feb. 2009)

Du wirst Doch noch wissen welche Datei Du installiert hast? Sonst können wir mit dem Thread gleich aufhhören


----------



## timersen2004 (8. Feb. 2009)

nein, echt nicht.... ums besser zu sagen ich hab's installieren lassen und den zettel mit der info was das genau ist - tja der ist weg. ist peinlich aber egal was solls. Momentan habe ich den verdacht das es garnicht an Zend liegt, sondern ich nur die Perl Module LWP und Fcntl nicht installiert habe, mal sehen wie das geht 

	
	
		
		
	


	




. danke erstmal.
~ close


----------

